# I received email for class action against Uber



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Did anyone else receive this email?

*Message body*

*United States District Court for the Northern District of California*

*If you have used the Uber App as a driver, a class action lawsuit may affect your rights. *

_A federal court authorized this notice. This is not a solicitation from a lawyer._

Please read the following email, which contains important information regarding your legal rights and options in a lawsuit that has been filed against Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber") by four drivers who have used the Uber App (the "App") on behalf of a class of drivers who have used the App in California. The lawsuit is called _O'Connor et al v. Uber Technologies Inc._, Case No. 13-03826-EMC, and it is pending in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California.

The plaintiffs in the lawsuit allege that they and other drivers in California should be classified as employees, and that Uber has therefore violated sections of the California Labor Code by not reimbursing drivers for certain expenses and not passing along to drivers the part of the fare that they allege represents a tip. The Court has certified a class to pursue the reimbursement claim (as to vehicle-related and phone expenses, but not other expenses) and the tips claim, which include the misclassification question (i.e., whether drivers are or are not Uber's employees).

The Court has not decided whether Uber has done anything wrong or whether drivers who use the App are Uber's employees. Plaintiffs' lawyers must prove the claims against Uber at a trial. The jury trial is scheduled to begin on June 20, 2016. There is no money available now and no guarantee that there will be.

As you may be a member of the class, you have a choice to make now. By doing nothing, you will remain a member of the class and be bound by any judgment that you are or are not an employee of Uber and keep the possibility of getting money or benefits that may come from a trial or a settlement. But, you give up any rights to sue Uber separately about the same legal claims in this lawsuit.

If you ask to be excluded you will not be bound by any judgment that you are or are not an employee of Uber and, if money or benefits are later awarded, you won't share in those. But, you keep any rights to sue Uber separately about the same and related legal claims in this lawsuit, including any claims for additional expenses that are not being pursued by Plaintiffs in this case.
To ask to be excluded from the lawsuit, you must act before *March 29, 2016*. To exclude yourself from the lawsuit, you may email *[email protected]*.

Any questions? Visit *www.uberlitigation.com*. Additional information is also available in the full notice which is attached as a PDF and can be accessed here.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I got it too. Don't exclude yourself from the lawsuit. I know I don't have the time or resources to go after them on my own, and I doubt other drivers do as well.


----------



## Driving for???? (Sep 16, 2015)

Same here I just got one to. Wondering how far they will push it from both side


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I got it too. Don't exclude yourself from the lawsuit. I know I don't have the time or resources to go after them on my own, and I doubt other drivers do as well.


I'm going to roll with it.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

See the attachment within the email:
Select drivers not included in the suit? WTF....


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> Select drivers not included in the suit? WTF....


That freaking sucks.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I too have received this email, I guess they are trying to assess the damage?? Or further isolate a group of drivers??


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> See the attachment within the email:
> Select drivers not included in the suit? WTF....


Bro I'm sure they're included the main issue here is being registered under your own name, or else why would it include SUV


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Question is. Is this email sent only to those who "opted out" only, or to all Uber drivers?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Looks like ppl got it in SD and SF


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

That email is so Uber. _Hey Driver, you don't have to opt out of the Class Action law suit, but if you do you will loose all rights and we will owe you noting.
_
Whaaaat?!? lol


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Exclude yourself so you can try and fight us alone.... Uber


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Did it come from Uber?

If it did, didn't Judge Chen order Uber to NOT communicate with drivers unless communication is approved by him and/or the drivers lawyer?


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Didnt get an email and I opted out. Sigh


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

observer said:


> Did it come from Uber?
> 
> If it did, didn't Judge Chen order Uber to NOT communicate with drivers unless communication is approved by him and/or the drivers lawyer?


_"A federal court authorized this notice. This is not a solicitation from a lawyer."_


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

observer said:


> Did it come from Uber?
> 
> If it did, didn't Judge Chen order Uber to NOT communicate with drivers unless communication is approved by him and/or the drivers lawyer?


I was wondering about that as I was reading the email. Almost like a violation of protocol of some sorts...


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Did anyone else receive this email?


Me too


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I got it too. Don't exclude yourself from the lawsuit. I know I don't have the time or resources to go after them on my own, and I doubt other drivers do as well.


Hungry lawyer going to help if exclud Ur self


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> I was wondering about that as I was reading the email. Almost like a violation of protocol of some sorts...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the email.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> I got the email.


you should also mention whether or not you opted out


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It came from: [email protected]

According to Shannon Liss-Riordan this is her California lawsuit, the court ordered them to send out the notice.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

it's safe to say there will be no Uber Drivers on the jury.
where will the trial be held?


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

Got the email. Just wanna make sure this is legit


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Got the email too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It came from: [email protected]
> 
> According to Shannon Liss-Riordan this is her California lawsuit, the court ordered them to send out the notice.


Must be something so new there is no mention of it on her website.

You would think it would be there too.


----------



## Connect4Uber$ (Jan 3, 2016)

but what does it really mean.???


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It means if you are so scared of losing your uber job opt out of the law suit. No freaking way am I.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Plus they want to do a head count to figure an estimated payout.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It means if you are so scared of losing your uber job opt out of the law suit. No freaking way am I.


That's cute.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I got the email. I had one car on UberBlack and one on UberSUV. I never opted out.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I really don't care if I get one red cent out of the lawsuit. However, I hope Uber loses this lawsuit big-time and punitive damages are assessed. It is apalling how Uber has treated their employees and shocking the way they have skirted labor laws. As the judge in this case as noted, this is far beyond the drivers, Uber has affected almost everybody in this industry negatively.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Select drivers also do X when it surges. Before there was select we did X, just at a better rate, we are all x drivers, even if you are a black car or SUV driver that has ever opted into X and taken a ride.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

As you may be a member of the class, you have a choice to make now. By doing nothing, you will remain a member of the class and be bound by any judgment that you are or are not an employee of Uber and keep the possibility of getting money or benefits that may come from a trial or a settlement. But, you give up any rights to sue Uber separately about the same legal claims in this lawsuit.

****** You can't SUE Uber SEPARATELY because if you didn't opt out you are bound to arbitration. Arbitration that a driver pays for and where the Arbitrator will most likely find for Uber.*******

If you ask to be excluded you will not be bound by any judgment that you are or are not an employee of Uber and, if money or benefits are later awarded, you won't share in those. But, you keep any rights to sue Uber separately about the same and related legal claims in this lawsuit, including any claims for additional expenses that are not being pursued by Plaintiffs in this case.
To ask to be excluded from the lawsuit, you must act before *March 29, 2016*. To exclude yourself from the lawsuit, you may email *[email protected]*.

*******If you choose to be excluded, you will not be elegible for any settlement. But the whole point of sueing for correct classification is not just for the past but for the FUTURE as well. Either Uber makes drivers true employees or true independent contractors. Regardless of if you choose to be excluded or not.******


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

I got it.


----------



## Bacchus (Jun 3, 2015)

I drive Select for about 2 years already , used to drive X before that and I got the same email .


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> you should also mention whether or not you opted out


Yep, I opted out.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I doubt Uber would send this out 

I'm not sure how anyone else would know we drive for uber though 

I vaguely remember going to one of the lawsuit website and emailing request for info but it was so long ago Im not even sure what lawyers office it was. 

I hope this is legit.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Do we have to opt out again for the last agreement about the new fares? Or do we only need to do it once?


----------



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

Opted out and got the email


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

So just to make this very clear if U want to BE in the lawsuit do nothing to

this Email right. Meaning don't reply ( seems like opt IN/OUT is very confusing to many ).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DudeCity said:


> So just to make this very clear if U want to BE in the lawsuit do nothing to
> 
> this Email right. Meaning don't reply ( seems like opt IN/OUT is very confusing to many ).


VERY IMPORTANT.

Do nothing, Going to this website and signing up is only to exclude yourself from the lawsuit and any settlement.


----------



## Sentinel (Jan 10, 2016)

I opted out, but no email.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got this today, Saturday 1/30/16:

Dear California Uber driver:

Yesterday you should have received an email notice related to our lawsuit. This is the official court-ordered notice that went out to all Uber drivers across California. The notice just informs all drivers about the case and explains that they are covered by it unless they want to exclude themselves from it. So assuming you want to stay part of the case, you can just ignore the email.

However, drivers who have been excluded from the class - because they drove for Uber through limo companies or used a corporate name - got a different email explaining that they are not part of the class action. We have started a new case for these drivers, which is now pending in California state court. If you fall into this category of having driven through Uber though a limo company or used a corporate name when driving for Uber, and you want to be included in our state court case, you will need to sign up separately for that case.

You can request a form to sign up for that case by responding to this email (or email [email protected]) and ask for a form for the limo company or corporate name drivers state court case - please put in the subject line: state court case.

For more information about the Uber lawsuit, keep checking back to our website, www.uberlawsuit.com, which we will continue to update with important developments. You can also call 1-855-590-2600 for pre-recorded answers to the most frequently asked questions we are receiving.

We are looking forward now to our trial in June! If you are interested in helping out, either by providing us with evidence you think might be helpful or potentially being a witness at trial, please respond to this email (or email [email protected]) and tell us a little about your experience with Uber, and feel free to attach any emails or texts that you think help show how Uber has controlled your work.

Thank you again for all your support and encouragement! We have received wonderful support from Uber drivers across California and the country! We will keep you poste


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Did anyone else receive this email?
> 
> *Message body*
> 
> ...


This letter is standard class action bs the courts require the prosecution to distribute to those potentially affected. They'll also publish public notices in the papers and do a mail out. Nothing extraordinary about it. If anyone gets a dime it will mostly be the lawyers and then a small chunk to the 4 drivers that initiated the suit. Y'all may eventually see a blanket payout if it wins but uber can and likely will appeal blah blah blah...if uber loses you may have to submit your receipts for vehicle expenses so consider assembling those now to have available if and when...


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

observer said:


> As you may be a member of the class, you have a choice to make now. By doing nothing, you will remain a member of the class and be bound by any judgment that you are or are not an employee of Uber and keep the possibility of getting money or benefits that may come from a trial or a settlement. But, you give up any rights to sue Uber separately about the same legal claims in this lawsuit.
> 
> ****** You can't SUE Uber SEPARATELY because if you didn't opt out you are bound to arbitration. Arbitration that a driver pays for and where the Arbitrator will most likely find for Uber.*******
> 
> ...


The judge already ruled that uber's arbitration output language was bogus and wouldn't exclude those that hadn't opted out of the then service agreement. Remember though that in December they sent "partners" a new agreement. That opt out expired on 1/9....lol...,the same day they lowered the rates...,hmmmmmmm


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> The judge already ruled that uber's arbitration output language was bogus and wouldn't exclude those that hadn't opted out of the then service agreement. Remember though that in December they sent "partners" a new agreement. That opt out expired on 1/9....lol...,the same day they lowered the rates...,hmmmmmmm


Exactly.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm thinking I would like to see a lot of drivers opt out, then after uBer loses, each driver suing on an individual basis. Imagine 100,00+ drivers all filing individual suits. Travis would have a large lawyer bill...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> Did anyone else receive this email?
> 
> *Message body*
> 
> ...


because I'm uber black Leasing from a limo company I'm excluded but if you're a rideshare you might get some compensation if they win the class, good luck


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Lets talk numbers on this one guess there r 100000 drivers in CA

*if they win a million U get whopping $10.00 each............hmmmmmmmmmmm*

The case is Ten million $100.00 each minus lawyers cut hope I am wrong on this but

just a thought all this Sh*t for less than days work.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, at least those 4 drivers had courage to file a suit against this poor excuse for a company. I could careless about being compensated, I JUST HOPE THOSE DRIVERS WIN AGAINST SCREWBER. You feel me?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not about the money.

It's about Uber classifying drivers correctly as either employees or true independent contractors.

We have to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

observer said:


> It's not about the money.
> 
> It's about Uber classifying drivers correctly as either employees or true independent contractors.
> 
> We have to look at the bigger picture.


I totally agree.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

If they lose and they reimburse me just for paid miles 16000 x .575$ about $8k
They reimburse me for 10% tips I'll get another 6-8$k

On top of it if we become employee status I wouldnt have to pay $2-3k in taxes

Also if they judge really makes an example I'm owed like 2000 hours of OT
And that's only 2015

If I get 10% of what the suit is asking for based on my records minimum check would be $5000 after lawyers fees and stuff...

Lyft settled and the part timers got minimum payiuts, but everyone else is owed a lot of expense reimbursement at the very least,


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Ur right I feel Fuber has a little fear factor inserted on them coz of this lawsuit 

I had an issue yesterday which I cant post they fixed it few hours ! Guess the 

longer the lawsuit takes better for the driver.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> If they lose and they reimburse me just for paid miles 16000 x .575$ about $8k
> They reimburse me for 10% tips I'll get another 6-8$k
> 
> On top of it if we become employee status I wouldnt have to pay $2-3k in taxes
> ...


I enjoyed reading your post, You Wish You Knew Me. You're a head of the game. I've been in 10 class action suits in California, and the employees won all of theme.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> See the attachment within the email:
> Select drivers not included in the suit? WTF....


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> Did anyone else receive this email?
> 
> *Message body*
> 
> ...


POST # 1/KekeLo : .....C O N G R A T U-
L A T I O N S
on Creating a "Featured Thread" on only
your 4th Threadstart !

W H O is the UPNF Rockstar, now ?
Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

What's up, Casuale Haberdasher?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

does anyone know if the fact that uber forces us to pick up riders that are not account holders is considering us employees? as ic's don't we reserve the right to deny anyone a ride that is not paying a fare and is not requesting a ride via the software?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Drivers should always refuse to let any pax into the car if account holder (and the phone account holder used to hail driver) is not in the car as well. With said phone in the car on the ride for the trip, it is traced and in TNC's system so account holder can't claim later that he/she wasn't the pax on the trip.


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Did anyone else receive this email?
> 
> *Message body*
> 
> ...


I got on too, i have a hard time Posting it, but here's the actual EM, which I signed up with, and finding other Discrepancies in UBER
Accounting, Ranging from, Imaginary SURGEs, Milage and FAIRs don't match up, CHARGING Comm. on Cancellation Fees, the NEW
SCAM with UPER POOL, We're always Shortchanged, from the moment we Pick up, the FIRST RIDER, then SECOND RIDER, many
Miles add up, but the FAIRs Don't Match up with the TIME & MILES, and forget the TIPS, three Years since I've been driving for UBER
not even a $1.00 Tip, unlike LYFT, which is my Favorite.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Pierro, welcome to the forum


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Hi Pierro, welcome to the forum


Thanks for Ur response, We're all in the same Boat, by Spreading he News, issues and our Legal Rights 
We will Succeed in stopping UBER Exploitaions of us Drivers, let's take Actions,
We have da Ace Cards in our hands - we R da ACE cards - UBER without Drivers 
( Strikes, or Refusal of accepting Rides ) even for one day ( if 1000 X Drivers stop driving ) will make a great impact.
we will Show these Cheaky Bastards / Corp. Wankers - thugs, that Power is in our hands.
I wish more People Joined the Forum to come up W ideas ( aside from da Legal - action Law suit ) how to get back 
Our Compensations ( Social Security, Workman Compensation , City & State Taxes that their supposed to pay ) yet,
It's all a big Tax Right off for them, meanwhile Raking in $$$ Billions of Revenue due to our sweats, Risks and hard
Work that we have to go through for Chump Change.
I'm searching for other Legal Remedies, & will inform everyone ASAP.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierro said:


> Thanks for Ur response, We're all in the same Boat, by Spreading he News, issues and our Legal Rights
> We will Succeed in stopping UBER Exploitaions of us Drivers, let's take Actions,
> We have da Ace Cards in our hands - we R da ACE cards - UBER without Drivers
> ( Strikes, or Refusal of accepting Rides ) even for one day ( if 1000 X Drivers stop driving ) will make a great impact.
> ...


Great post. I really enjoyed reading your take on this sad coNpany.


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

*Everyone should Jump on Board*, Be a part of the Law-suit, get involved, don't be afraid, UBER can not Deactivate 100's of Drivers due to
signing up with the Law Firm - *Retaliation is Illegal*, would also be legal grounds for other Law-suits and Penalties imposed by the STATE -
plus how would UBER know who signed up or didn't ?
*I singed up a Year ago, and still in contact with the Law-firm for others Fares and Promotions - 
Frauds, Discrepancies in their PAY $$*
Contact the LAW Firm, and Join the Rest, here's your Chance to be heard and receive Justice ( $$$ ) 
and prove that *WE da People have POWER*


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

Another thing to keep in mind, many states allow for treble damages when labor laws are violated. Meaning they must pay you that OT they stiffed you on X three. Not sure if that would apply to expenses, but just the hours damages would be astronomical if most states follow suit sometime in the future.


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

For all *Share Ride Drivers*, I would highly Recommend *Keeping Tracks *of every *Trip*, 
in a *Notebook just in case U need records (URS ) if the Day of Sorting $$ in the Courts, or Ur Attorney U have Proof.
 - Uber & Lyft make Mistakes, so beware and Double Check the Miles, Time, and the Fare $ -
*
*Information* that I have been *Jotting* down in my *Notebook* are as follows :
*on every page ( new day ) 
on top Exact Date: example , Thur. Jan. 28.16
First line. ( all the INFO. should be in one line )NO. of trip, 1, first trip, next to it Approximate time of the Ride Request, 11:30 am, 
next, small Circle ( the Rating U give the Rider ) another Circle if there's a Serge ( specify the Surge = X 1.5 ) U can also Check 
the Surge Price by looking it up on the Top Right Corner - A box Icon - next $ fare amount, when finished the trip draw a Line 
underneath to Separate from the First Trip, ( do make Notes for Urself , Uber Pool, or Lyft Line, or Multiple Stops, Etc...or if things go bad, for Ur own Records, Just in Case )
Start again for the Second Trip 2, third Trip 3, ( repeat the same Process ) another line below the first Trip, 
Ur da BOSS, its ur Money, Keep Track of all it.*


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> Question is. Is this email sent only to those who "opted out" only, or to all Uber drivers?


I think all uber drivers got it. Because I DIDNT opt out!! I think I understood the judge threw that out too


----------



## Learningtheropes (Oct 29, 2015)

I am in Sacramento and I got the email.


----------



## ZaPHoN (Jan 9, 2016)

This is purely the consequences of the Uber's treatment, earning potential and technical limitations for taxation and tips for drivers. Uber is not ride sharing at all. It's a corporate greed machine that's sucked in a lot of people. The amount of money this company takes is far too excessive for what they are offering and if Uber's mission of disruptive services that equalize the playing field were true, they should have put more earnings back in the pockets of the drivers instead of their lawyers and lobbyists.

Think for a moment the devil we know.

If Uber wins and takes over the industry, clearing out all of the cab companies which are really no better, what will drivers and riders have to deal with then.

I see increasing rates for riders, little improvement for the drivers and a way bigger share for Uber allowing them to dominate the market and grace the palms of politicians with our skin.

Uber has already proven to us all we are nothing but mules and the riders are happy to keep whipping the drivers not realizing that in their search for the near free ride they are effectively feeding and enabling the beat that will make them all suffer in the end.

In the end what will truly work and be beneficial to society is disruptive technology that isn't so parasitic in nature and serves a commons for the greater good of riders, drivers and environment.

"
*Principled confrontation*"

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/uber-playbook-taxis-canada-1.3411401


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> because I'm uber black Leasing from a limo company I'm excluded but if you're a rideshare you might get some compensation if they win the class, good luck


The email explains that you would fall under a different class action. You need to retread the email and make sure you follow the steps you want to take instead of the steps that just come along....


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

You guys really need to keep up with the news on this. The judge ruled previously that drivers who had opted out of this would be included anyway. He ruled that uber's opt out option was illegal. So all of you are included in this whether you originally opted out or not. That's why you got this email. He even said that if you opted out again when Uber recently forced us to agree to New terms, that that opt out was invalid as well. 

This email was from uber. They're not trying to trick you. The email was ordered by and approved by the court.


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

Ready 4 Dis ?
I Jus Read an Article on Line bout UBER Worth $$$ 62.5 Billion, since Launch of the App. In 2009.
Really ? Seriously ? 
I'm getting $5.00 - $8.50 Rides, SURGES or Not , but how much are da RIDERS being Charged ?
Does anybody know ? Something wrong with Picture...


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierro said:


> Ready 4 Dis ?
> I Jus Read an Article on Line bout UBER Worth $$$ 62.5 Billion, since Launch of the App. In 2009.
> Really ? Seriously ?
> I'm getting $5.00 - $8.50 Rides, SURGES or Not , but how much are da RIDERS being Charged ?
> Does anybody know ? Something wrong with Picture...


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> I'm thinking I would like to see a lot of drivers opt out, then after uBer loses, each driver suing on an individual basis. Imagine 100,00+ drivers all filing individual suits. Travis would have a large lawyer bill...


The problem with that is that you would not be able to find an attorney that would take your case. If we assume that you are eligable for something like 10K in expenses, ... then no attorney will be interested, best payday they can hope for is 3K, I don't think so. That's what class action law suits are all about. Each driver won't receive much but they get something and in this case, business practices might get changed.

My question is how do we get the ball rolling in other states?


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

BlogsPromo Codes
*I received an email from Shannon Liss-Riordan. She explains the class action suit and the case!*
Discussion in 'Los Angeles & Orange County' started by JustStef, Dec 11, 2015.

Find this tread it will answer ur ?? ...


----------



## UberAttorney (Feb 4, 2016)

UberComic said:


> I got it too. Don't exclude yourself from the lawsuit. I know I don't have the time or resources to go after them on my own, and I doubt other drivers do as well.


There are attorneys willing to represent drivers individually on contingency.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I didn't get anything yet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dpv said:


> I didn't get anything yet.


I'm pretty sure you won't get an email. The lawsuit is only for California drivers.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

observer said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't get an email. The lawsuit is only for California drivers.


ok


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## UberAttorney (Feb 4, 2016)

Their notice wont be perfect so you should opt out even if you do not receive.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Judge Chen Calendar has

Thursday, Dec 14 2017
11:30AM
3:13-cv-03826-EMC - O'Connor et al v. Uber Technologies, Inc. et al
Further Case Mgmt Conference


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

*Calendar for: Judge Edward M. Chen*

Thursday, Mar 1 2018
01:30PM
3:13-cv-03826-EMC - O'Connor et al v. Uber Technologies, Inc. et al
*P's motion to amend / F. CMC


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I just got a check from a lawsuit afaaaga podtnPost even Even tgthou I've never worked for postmates


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> I just got a check from a lawsuit afaaaga podtnPost even Even tgthou I've never worked for postmates


How much?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When do I get my $18?


----------

